# Centipede Suit



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 23, 2011)

While I do not have anywhere near the funds to built a suit right now, I thought it would be a good idea to plan it out now since my idea is a bit on the complicated side.

My biggest problem is how to convert a House Centipede into a wearable suit. They don't have fur, they have 30 legs (15 on each side), and I've never seen another suit of a centipede to get an idea how a good one would look like. Part of me thinks this idea might work better as a quad suit (creeping around a con scaring away bad fursuits sounds like it would be amusing), but I have the dilemma of making all those legs move, the fact that it would probably be uncomfortable to stay in for long periods of time and that I've seen many terrible quad suits and would rather not have my first suit turn out to be an abomination. 

Thoughts on how I could tackle this? I would prefer my suit to be realistic over toony.


----------



## Corto (Sep 23, 2011)

The first one to make a "human centipede" joke gets banned.


----------



## Larry (Sep 23, 2011)

Corto said:


> The first one to make a "human centipede" joke gets banned.



Goddamn it. :T


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 23, 2011)

Corto said:


> The first one to make a "human centipede" joke gets banned.


That movie, it should die in a fire and never be mentioned again.


----------



## Deo (Sep 23, 2011)

Corto said:


> The first one to make a "human centipede" joke gets banned.


...goddamnit.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it should be bipedal. If it were a quad suit (or, er, ah, trigintiped), you'd practically need to be on your belly to be true to form. Although, I suppose you could just roll around on on a skateboard or something.


----------



## Deo (Sep 23, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I think it should be bipedal. If it were a quad suit (or, er, ah, trigintiped), you'd practically need to be on your belly to be true to form. Although, I suppose you could just roll around on on a skateboard or something.


They could be on their hands and knees.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 23, 2011)

Deo said:


> They could be on their hands and knees.


I think it would make it even harder to match the form of a house centipede that way. House centipedes are practically on their bellies--their legs go out to the side, not beneath the body like a mammalian quadruped's would.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2011)

Seems like a very ambitious suit, seeing how long the damn things are.


----------



## Deo (Sep 23, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I think it would make it even harder to match the form of a house centipede that way. House centipedes are practically on their bellies--their legs go out to the side, not beneath the body like a mammalian quadruped's would.



Naw, all they need are some friends to wear the costume with. Like those horse costumes where one person is the but and they are attached to the fron person's butt. Just with everyone on their hands and knees instead of standing like the horse costume.
:V None of this is serious I'm just making vague human-centipede references. Corto you whore don't ban me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh good luck with that. i keep imagining someone bouncing in a closed sleeping bag.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 23, 2011)

What about something like the Pokemon Scolipede with two legs instead of four?


----------



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 23, 2011)

Deo said:


> Naw, all they need are some friends to wear the costume with. Like those horse costumes *where one person is the but and they are attached to the fron person's butt.* Just with everyone on their hands and knees instead of standing like the horse costume.
> :V None of this is serious I'm just making vague human-centipede references. Corto you whore don't ban me.


I see what you did there. :V I think I used that right. Not sure on this :V thing yet.



			
				Everyone Else said:
			
		

> (snip)



While the idea of cruising around on my stomach with skates sounds like it'd be fun, I'd probably be crashing into everything with legs dragging along, and nobody would like a drunken centipede. Bipedal is the way to go it seems.

To fix the legs issue, I could have the extras folded across my chest like so. Centipede legs are skinny, so they should all be able to fit. But what about materials?

Also, anyone know where I could pick up a monocle? My centipede wears a monocle.

Edit:


lunar_helix said:


> What about something like the Pokemon Scolipede with two legs instead of four?


That looks promising, but I'm not sure how I would be able to see out of it, or if I stood, how would I move the back legs?


----------



## Corto (Sep 24, 2011)

Half-Priced Pregnancy said:


> I see what you did there. :V I think I used that right. Not sure on this :V thing yet.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 24, 2011)

IDEAL: Make it so your two arms are the top most arms in the set. Fashion all the other arms ( excluding the last two, those will be your legs) as light weight dummy arms. Tie strings to your two up most arms, and loop all the other dummy arms to the original two.

AS A EXTRA: Drop the crotch in your suit. It will allow for more arms, the illusion of a longer body, and will cut the length of your legs in half, thus allowing them to better match the length of your arms.

Also fleece. I would tackle this project with fleece.




And I hated that fucking movie....


----------



## Fay V (Sep 24, 2011)

Jesie said:


> IDEAL: Make it so your two arms are the top most arms in the set. Fashion all the other arms ( excluding the last two, those will be your legs) as light weight dummy arms. Tie strings to your two up most arms, and loop all the other dummy arms to the original two.
> 
> AS A EXTRA: Drop the crotch in your suit. It will allow for more arms, the illusion of a longer body, and will cut the length of your legs in half, thus allowing them to better match the length of your arms.
> 
> ...



pretty much everything I was thinking. double crotch, string arms. it would make a great toony suit.


----------



## Rhasp (Sep 24, 2011)

I was thinking about having  yorue arms and legs as the two first (or so) arms and then having the rest off youre arms as dummy arms in a long tail fasion. For inspiration you could check out Temperence Bea suit. If youre gonna be in the full length off the suit youre probebly have to make every arm so tiny so that youre real arm and legs would look silly big in comparision. Another idea might be to reduce the number off legs to say six or eight if you dont mind that.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 24, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> What about something like the Pokemon Scolipede with two legs instead of four?



Goddamnit, I came to this thread *just *to suggest making a suit of this unholy, kinda cool, insect monster.
LOOK AT HOW TALL IT IS.
EIGHT FOOT TALL.
I CAN NEVER STOP SCREAMING.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 24, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Goddamnit, I came to this thread *just *to suggest making a suit of this unholy, kinda cool, insect monster.
> LOOK AT HOW TALL IT IS.
> EIGHT FOOT TALL.
> I CAN NEVER STOP SCREAMING.


He'd be awesome to cuddle up with, though.  Just look at those arms; I bet he'd be a great hugger.  
Most badass Bug type since Beedrill, IMO.


----------

